# Nissan Improves Fuel Economy To Attract Cash-for-Clunkers Buyers



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With the U.S. government's Cash-for-Clunkers rebate now available, Nissan is improving the fuel-economy of its cars to increase the chances that you'll qualify for the full $4,500 at one of its dealerships.

The CARS (Car Allowance Rebate System) program works by giving a $3,500 or $4,500 voucher towards a new car when it gets 4 mpg or 10 mpg (respectively) more than the vehicle being traded in.

One vehicle that has already received some fuel-efficiency revisions in the Sentra, which reportedly gets a short list of minor modifications to improve overall fuel-economy by 1 mpg. That may not sound like much, but every small 1 mpg step means a lot of three and nine mpg differences just became four and 10 mpg differences and Nissan just attracted a lot of new bargain-hunting customers.

The revised Sentra is currently being evaluated by the EPA and Nissan will no doubt send out an official press release once the new fuel-economy rating has been approved.

More: *Report: Nissan Improves Fuel Economy To Attract Cash-for-Clunkers Buyers* on AutoGuide.com


----------

